# Just Bought Tm Burner



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello All,

I just started golfing about 2 months ago and have probably played four times. I order a 09' TM Burner Driver(Pre-Owned) for $80.00. I just got it today and yes it it looks used and I am little disappointed that it looks so used. I am probably over reacting and just reacting to the fact that it is used and I should own a brand new one. I am thinking about returning it and buying a brand new one because it this used one will not be as good.'

Any advice??>> Thanks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi how used is used? if the club face is still in good shape and it has scratchs on the sole I probably wouldnt worry can you put some pics up off it. I do know what you mean though when you buy something its nice to get it all shiney! how much is a brand new one in your part of the world?


----------



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

*Here it is..Please share your thoughts*

Thanks......


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

it doesn't look to bad just not as pretty as a new one you could probably sell it for what you payed. It's really just a choice if you can be happy with it.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

I got the 09 Burner TP when it came out. It's a good club, but these days I'd be looking at another driver if I wanted to buy a brand new one.

That said, I'm the type that doesn't care if my club is a stick with a rock tied to the end of it, as long as I can hit a little draw with it.


----------



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

WindyDayz said:


> I got the 09 Burner TP when it came out. It's a good club, but these days I'd be looking at another driver if I wanted to buy a brand new one.
> 
> That said, I'm the type that doesn't care if my club is a stick with a rock tied to the end of it, as long as I can hit a little draw with it.


Yes, but I want to stay under $150.00


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good golf club. I still have mine, sitting in the closet, but I'm not getting rid of it.


----------



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

*Tm Burner*



DennisM said:


> Good golf club. I still have mine, sitting in the closet, but I'm not getting rid of it.


Just left the range and my slice seems much more exaggerated with this club. Could it be the driver???


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

horsegoer said:


> Just left the range and my slice seems much more exaggerated with this club. Could it be the driver???


The driver could be a horrible fit for you. But the reason you're slicing is a flaw in your swing, not the club itself.


----------



## DonkeyJote (Jul 27, 2010)

A couple months ago I had to buy a new driver as the one that came with my starter set actually broke. I got a Callaway Big Bertha used, and besides it being butt ugly (it's got a puke green shaft and a red grip) it's not that bad. I'm actually not a fan of the grip, and not just that it's red. But my driving has improved a lot (though I'm not giving all the credit to the club). I can hit it long and straight, and that's all you can ask for. And it's older and in rougher shape than yours.


----------

